# Need help identifying my old sewer/drain snake



## JohnnyTopside55 (Mar 23, 2020)

I know this isn't the perfect place to post her but I'm running out of options. I recently picked up a machine from an auction and I can't seem to identify it. It's mad by Kollmann and it's got a Leland electric motor on it and on the side of the casting it say k-100-6 but I still can't seem to find anything on this particular machine any help in identification would be much appreciated


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

JohnnyTopside55 said:


> I know this isn't the perfect place to post her but I'm running out of options. I recently picked up a machine from an auction and I can't seem to identify it. *It's mad* by Kollmann and it's got a Leland electric motor on it and on the side of the casting it say k-100-6 but I still can't seem to find anything on this particular machine any help in identification would be much appreciated


*If it's mad then you have a bigger problem than identifying it. Now go post an intro
*




You will need to fill in an introduction, if not your posts will be locked or deleted and quite possibly your account too. :


Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner?

Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long?

How many hours or steps(1/2/3/4) before you become a journeyman?

What trade certificate do you have, plumbing, gas, oil, pipe fitter etc? How did you get them, exams, courses, or free in a cracker jack box?

What about your recent jobs, describe what you actually do and what type of building : houses, high rises, commercial building, institutional, oil refineries, paper mills etc.

Tell us about you, some funny plumbing jobs and or horror stories.

*Intro page :*

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Own a boat? Awesome anchor!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnnyTopside55 said:


> I know this isn't the perfect place to post her but I'm running out of options. I recently picked up a machine from an auction and I can't seem to identify it. It's mad by Kollmann and it's got a Leland electric motor on it and on the side of the casting it say k-100-6 but I still can't seem to find anything on this particular machine any help in identification would be much appreciated



yeah I got a full set of manuals for it....


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

You think they’d at least post a pic of this machine.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Logtec said:


> You think they’d at least post a pic of this machine.


probably some jerkoff thats gona try and sell it here too after he got a price...


----------

